# 162 birds in the decoys by 4:00 pm



## Northern_Skies (Aug 28, 2009)

Had a great hunt yesterday check out the video


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice footage. I wish I was dropping snows soon.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice video!!


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Great shoot, how many of those birds dead are juvies and ross?


----------



## Northern_Skies (Aug 28, 2009)

About %50 juvies and ross.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

nice work!


----------



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

Was that in a pasture?


----------



## ksgoosehunter13 (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice video glad you all are still in Arkansas. See you all soon :beer:


----------



## Tuleman (Apr 3, 2006)

You need to put a full video together!!!


----------



## Northern_Skies (Aug 28, 2009)

It was a rice field.


----------



## GoSnow (Feb 20, 2011)

I believe we were in the same area Thur. & Fri. Your ecaller you sent me worked perfect, thanks :beer: Rod
Oh, congrats on a fantastic hunt!!!


----------



## GooseMonkey (Mar 4, 2009)

WHAT A FANTANIC HUNT,I'M ON THE LEFT IN THE LAST PICTURE WITH MY SON,GOOD FRIEND,GRANDSON FIRST SNOWGOOSE HUNT AND HIS BANDED BLUEGOOSE,GAIL AND DALE FROM ST.LOUIS AREA..WE SHOT 218 BIRDS OVER 3 DAYS..THIS IS WHAT DREAMS ARE MADE OF,,,,THANKS TO THE GUIDES SAMSON AND DAVEY FROM NORTH SKIES OUTFITTERS MADE THIS POSSIBLE,,,THIS WAS THE HUNT OF MY LIFETIME,,, SHOOT'M IN THE FACE AT10YDS HUNT,,,,,,,,AND THEN I'VE HEARD THEY DON'T DECOY,THEN YOUR WITH THE WRONG OUTFITTER,,THIS IS A TOPNOTCH OUTFITTER,,,,MATT THANKS,,,,,GOOSEMONKEY


----------



## PA Snow Hunter (May 18, 2011)

Talk about good PR, lol


----------

